# High Plains Terror ........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... from the high plains of Texas came the National Record holding twin engine D/D of Roger Allred and Marvin Clarke


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oh, far out - that's interesting looking - I like it


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Cool! Never seen a twin-straight-6 dragster before... something different, I like it!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Agree'd ---^

I've never seen twin straight 6 poppers so,. yes sir, NICELY done!

I thought of doing something. with dual Mopar "Slant 6's" so......Hmmmmmm


----------

